# 2006 Acura TSX - Sinfoni install



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

Well SuberFUSE and Jerry Nieber's installs have provided some motivation for me to post my own "ongoing" build log.... This system is still being built and I will post updates as time permits and progress goes forward...








[/URL][/IMG]

The system is relatively simple by design and will be comprised of the following:


OEM Acura Source Unit
Helix DSP Processor
Front Stage will be Sinfoni Maestoso T25T and T165W
Subwoofers will be two (2) Sinfoni Capriccio C250.2sw
Front Stage amplifiers will be Sinfoni 60.1HD mono blocks
Subwoofer amplifier will be a Zapco ST model

This vehicle is my daily driver and must be used as such... so this has been taken into account during the planning stages of the overall system layout.

Here's the victim:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I will focus on specific areas - i.e. Front Stage, Sub Stage, Amplifier Rack - in separate posts below...

To start with, here's a little teaser:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Jeremy this is going to be a really nice build, look forward to the progress...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

'Bout time! :laugh: Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

LOL 
True so true


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes!!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

In to see this one as well.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

In for this. Been considering getting rid of my Tahoe for a tsx


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

"Victim" > so true in this hobby! Lmao


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see more!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks sir...! Can't wait to complete it.... LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Wishing all my DIYMA friends a Wonderful Easter weekend. 
God Bless


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Happy Easter to you and your family as well.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Happy Good Friday Jeremy. My simple install gets done at Audio X on Tuesday!!! Then I'll probably end up adding a Helix and let Steve tune it in a month or so.


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Tuned in to see another TSX build.
Best of luck, cant wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Steve will do you a GREAT job... !
He's one of the most talented tuners around our area... he has the trophies to prove it...

One everything is complete in my TSX, I'll be making a road trip for him to tune it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you Southpawskater.... hoping mine turns out as nice as yours....!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Always good to hear from you Kevin. Looking forward to competing in MECA and hanging out with you guys.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Emilios told me there were going to be some more builds popping up. Anxiously awaiting the build.  I'm sure there will be some glowing reviews to follow.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> 'Bout time! :laugh: Looking forward to your progress.


What he said  

Can't wait to see your other install 

Kelvin


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Kelvin, the family car will be a ways off... probably toward the end of the summer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

Updates soon to come....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Cant believe ive missed this Jeremy.. Of coarse I was off the grid for a week. Im certainly tuned in!  Very anxious to see exactly where this goes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

The first update will be a layout of the system and it's components. .. 

As well as a detailed log of the very special subwoofer enclosure...

As soon as I can carve out some time to some detailed typing....


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> As well as a detailed log of the very special subwoofer enclosure...


Well, that sounds interesting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

The goal for this sound system is to remain functional as this is my daily driven vehicle, maximize the Sound Quality possible and have the ability to showcase the wonderful Sinfoni product used in it. 

I'll be focusing on specific installation areas for each update. This update installment will focus on the subwoofer enclosure built by *Cherryman Custom built sub boxes Jackson TN.* The quality of work he produces and the level of communication is simply outstanding. Anyway, here we go...

The subwoofer enclosure will sit in the typical trunk location behind the back seat, under the parcel shelf. The enclosure though is quite unique... It is built from solid cherry hardwood and is accented using solid walnut.

The enclosure is approximately 1.85ft3 sealed. This should yield an overall enclosure Q of 0.8 and should be a nice balance of accuracy and the fun factor... The Sinfoni C250.2sw 10" subwoofers will fire into the back seat and will be viewed from the trunk via an oval tinted plexiglass window.








[/URL][/IMG]

The area the subwoofers will mount to is going to be framed and can be seen here...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Once again, the quality of work done by Cherryman Customs is just spectacular. This enclosure is using true furniture grade joinery and real walnut hardwood plugs to hide all screws.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

You may have noticed in some of the previous photos the walnut accents... I want to focus on those areas next...

Here is the Sinfoni logo that was CNC cut into the cherry hardwood then inlayed with walnut hardwood.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Then the Sinfoni name was cut and filled in with walnut paste. The name had too many small details to realistically use the walnut wood... I think it turned out pretty well....








[/URL][/IMG]

Here is the interior of the enclosure showing the logo's and the various walnut accent's...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Since the interior of the enclosure will be seen from the trunk... LED lighting was added. To ensure the enclosure looked nice and no wiring would be seen... a channel was cut into the top panel so the LED's themselves and all LED wiring could be hidden. The channel was then filled in with walnut paste.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Nice shot of the enclosure lit up...








[/URL][/IMG]

Next, a walnut wiring plug was added for all wiring - LED lighting and Speaker wiring - to exit the enclosure.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Next up... Applying multiple layers of polyurethane to both the interior and exterior of the enclosure...

First and second coats...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Now the final coats....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


Robert at Cherryman Customs created a video chronicling the build of this enclosure. Here is the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK1hhKMxO2o

I can't wait to pick up and install this enclosure next week... once it is installed, I'll post another update and then move on to the frontstage...

Thanks !


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Hot damn....That came out nice!

I was born and raised in Jackson, TN. Go back every couple of weekends. I have never heard of Cherryman Customs though. Will have to check them out. Looking forward to the next update


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Baddest box I have seen in a long damn time! Beautiful Jeremy..


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Stunning! Furniture grade work!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

damn good work here!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That box is Krazy, but in the good way.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow really awesome looking enclosure.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Too pretty to put in a trunk. Very nice.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW Jeremy. That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Wow... most delicious!!


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Got to say attention to that sub enclosure makes my mdf box look like ****! Well done beautiful classy design and craftsmanship


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't even have the words....wow man....just wow! Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

You sir are creating art ! Beautiful art


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

HOT DAMN! That box is sexy enough to make love to. mmmmmm......


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

very nice to see wood's natural grain and luster, in a sub box.

couldn't help but want to see ports running down the sides, making a "High Output" styled custom box with venting semi-chambered like in JL's design with the red baffle.

I wonder if something like that could be slipped in, like a precision slit cut, and a titanium panel slid into place...

titanium and walnut go well together, imho...


but great result, no matter the rambling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the kind words !

I'm really looking forward to completing this system and sharing with you...


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

what a beautiful job on the enclosure, WOW! great choice of parts, too! I just wish that there was a better solution for source units in the USA for cars such as these, i know what a pain trying to put a head unbit is in one of these cars (ive done several), i can only hope that companies like Bewith get distribution over here.STATE MM-1D | BEWITH


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

P.S. love those Sinfoni amps, but wait till you see the fullrange single channel amps from bewith, oh so simple and pretty.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not really familiar with Bewith products... seem nice, but I'm SOLD on Sinfoni. The amplifiers are exactly what I look for in said product. Very minimalist designs.... the people that run Sinfoni believe in the sound... not specs. ..


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

****, came out really nice


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

will the amp rack be along the same lines? that would be beautiful, cant wait to see this work of art finished. I actually prefer the Sinfoni product, have been an admirer for many years. I am still trying to get a chance to hear Subterfuses' Audi. Wish i could hear this work of art too! Good luck on your build.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

jpeezy:

The amplifier rack will follow a similar theme as the subwoofer enclosure... Still working out the final details on it...

We are not that far apart... FL and TN... I plan to be in FL in October...


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Love the sub box, I've done stained wood in my past couple builds and will continue to do so, I love the look. 

I'm far more excited for the amp rack. Tuned in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks sir..!

My intention is to build a unique, well thought out design... while focusing on the sound delivery... that is the whole point after all... LOL

The amplifier rack design is still up in the air....

*I'm totally open to any thought's and/or suggestions the DIYMA community would like to voice !*


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

SQ_TSX said:


> Thanks sir..!
> 
> My intention is to build a unique, well thought out design... while focusing on the sound delivery... that is the whole point after all... LOL
> 
> ...


Could you post up a picture of your trunk? That will help. It will really help once we see the box in there, but we'll have to wait for that.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

SQ_TSX said:


> jpeezy:
> 
> The amplifier rack will follow a similar theme as the subwoofer enclosure... Still working out the final details on it...
> 
> We are not that far apart... FL and TN... I plan to be in FL in October...


Is there a show? let me know, would love to see this thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

No, vacation....


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Any room in the backseat? 

 Vacation with Sinfoni sounds like the best one yet......I've decided to change things up a bit soon and go all Helix. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Beautiful work! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

looking great Jeremy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you sir... due to a recent change... the amplifier rack is being revamped.... 

Original idea was to use four 60.1hd amplifiers, now a pair of Prestigio will be used...

Any creative thoughts would be welcome. ...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Thank you sir... due to a recent change... the amplifier rack is being revamped....
> 
> Original idea was to use four 60.1hd amplifiers, now a pair of Prestigio will be used...
> 
> Any creative thoughts would be welcome. ...


Knew you were up to something... 


















2 pics I've found with 2 Prestigios installed. 

Second one has the side plates removed so that you can put them side by side - looking like a really beautiful oldschool surfboard  

Kelvin


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

SQ_TSX said:


> Thanks sir..!
> 
> My intention is to build a unique, well thought out design... while focusing on the sound delivery... that is the whole point after all... LOL
> 
> ...


titanium tubing, mirror polished and walnut side boards with purple UV LED lights...?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the look of the amps butt up against each other. Lovin the old school surf board look.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Definitely have to have them side by side, but what to do around them and how to present them is the question. I'm always a fan of a hardwood shroud around the face of the amps, so that way you only see the amp and no wiring or anything. Pretty much like what they did, only tighter to the amp.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

subwoofery said:


> Knew you were up to something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

The first pic with more space in between the amps, with slightly larger CNC "Sinfoni" logo either in between the amps or just slightly above in the middle.and a little extra space around the amps all in the beautiful wood, damn. I'm sure whatever you do it will look amazing, Anyway have a great vacation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas guys... Please keep them coming...

I'm making some templates to play around with various arrangements and what will fit the spare tire well.


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

Look at simplicityinsound installs, there is a lot of good ideas from his builds keeping the spare tire.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh yeah... I've combed through SIS installs looking for inspiration... !

The spare tire will not remain... the amplifiers will be in that space...


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

dude, that box though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2015)

I hope you like it brett


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2015)

Planning to work on either the tweeter install or the amplifier rack next... 

On tweeters, thinking about apillars similar to what Erin toyed around with... or possibly in the OEM locations on the dash with a lens of some sort... 

The amplifier rack is designed in my head... just need to get to building... LOL 
Hoping to arrange the two Prestigio to emulate a Sinfoni Desiderio. ... with a few changes to match the install.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ amp idea is ingenious..


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you... now to pull it off


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

Waiting for a pair of minty fresh Sinfoni Prestigio to arrive from Italy


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

SQ_TSX said:


> I hope you like it brett



oh, very much so. the craftsmanship is outstanding!


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Great going till now! Sub'd


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

I'm still working on the install... been crazy busy at work moving our offices and waiting for amplifiers to arrive...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Pick up that awesome looking sub box yet?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

Yes sir, in the car now


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

First time seeing Prestigio's installed. 

Can you post some pics with the sub box installed as a daily driven setup?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

Yes sir... I'll be posting more photos soon. Going ti fab up some speaker wire for the subwoofers this weekend


----------



## mmnjtwa (Apr 6, 2015)

Subscribed... I cannot wait to see the rest of the install. I haven't begun with my fabrication, and this just threw a curveball at me. Now I have even more ideas to throw around in my head, except I know I would never even be able to come close to craftsmanship like this.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

Working on the amplifier rack and cover panels.... Updates to follow....


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Get to work Jeremy!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Thank you sir... a little progress was made


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Picked up a couple key pieces today for my build, Sinfoni product is rock solid! Cant wait to see this come to fruition Jeremy!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

Thanks sir...!
I've encountered a small setback... but am moving forward again... 

I'll be posting another update next weekend.


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

looking forward to it...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Moar!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

Working on it sir....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

A little birdie told me there is a very attractive update on its way to this install this week!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

That enclosure is gorgeous. Looking forward to the rest. 

Are the stock tweeter locations in the dash corners? On my Accord it's really not a bad location for stage width and depth.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you sir... 

Yes the tweeter locations are on top of the dash in the corners. I'm thinking of using them in conjunction with getting the tweeters more on axis and following the slope of the windshield.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Any updates Jeremy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2015)

Working on it sir... hoping to have some updates next week...

In the meantime, here's a little something ti chew on...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Yo get those lenses Mr.Bateman is offering for tweeters,it should look and sound sweet


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2015)

Trying to sir....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

Well its finally time for a much needed update....

As some forum members know, I encountered a " little " setback to progress of the TSX system build. The wonderful subwoofer enclosure began to split and crack due to the extreme heat and high humidity. Apparently the Cherry hardwood used in the enclosure still contained significant amounts of moisture. Although the craftsmanship of the enclosure was just spectacular it is unusable. So.... back to the drawing board. .. we took aspects of the hardwood enclosure that we liked and carried them forward... then took areas that needed to be improved and made the changes.

Here are our modified plans.







[/URL][/IMG]

The front was cut at a 20 degree angle to match the slope of the backseat. This allows the enclosure to be tucked into the trunk a bit further providing a bit more room.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ouch! That is a tough break. Especially a piece with so much time and attention put into it. I hope the new enclosure works out much better.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That sucks. Are the same people building the new box?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

We kept the oval plexiglass window and added a feature to hopefully show off the brand a bit more. An edge lit, etched plexiglass floor was added to display the Sinfoni conductor logo and script. 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks guys.... 

Yes Cherryman Customs built this enclosure also.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You guys can keep calling him the "conductor" all you want. He is still O'Doyle to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL. ... 
To each their own. .. 

O'Doyle it is....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's the enclosure inside the trunk with the cover panel in place.. .







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Trying to make my mind up on how to cover the raw MDF exterior of the enclosure. 
Thought about: 
1. using a vinyl to match the Parchment Acura interior. 
2. Painting to match the Royal Blue Pearl exterior. 

Would love to have your thoughts and opinions....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic Jeremy! Sorry to hear that original box had to be discarded..

How about some Japanese Anime graffiti for the box? lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah..... that's what it's lacking...
LOL


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

either suede or vinyl to match the interior


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks sir.... whatever is used on the enclosure will carry over to the amplifier rack also...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I suggested Vinyl as well. Paint to match sounds nice to. Might be pricey though


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

Would love to have thoughts on what should be done for an amplifier rack. ... without a doubt it will be in the spare tire well. . .


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have some bad ideas for you Jeremy.. Still need to know size of available area. Also size of the amps and what ever else is getting shoved in there..


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Mmmmmmm.. This would be doable!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

Steven, text me... we will share ideas....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

That's from the wonderful shop Sonus in Clarksville, TN


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes sir.
I can get detail pics if needed tomorrow.
Just hit me up if you have any questions.


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

SQ_TSX said:


> Here's the enclosure inside the trunk with the cover panel in place.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice install.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello Ray, hope you're doing great sir. Always so impressed with the Sonus work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you Justin time !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

The amplifier rack is next on the list. ... 

The amplifier lineup has changed a bit, will be the following:
Sinfoni Prestigio on T25T tweeters, Sinfoni Prodigio on the T165W midwoofers and a Grave to power the C250sw subwoofers


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, blue can be LOUD but tan or parchment on carpet can also not always looks great.

My idea would be to make a trim or chamfer ring the goes around that current piece and paint that blue.
and paint or wrap the inner larger ring in a charcoal ish color. 
Hope that made some sense.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

SQ_TSX did you do a review on the Sinfoni subwoofer?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Ray... I'm having a tough time seeing what you're describing... could you show me an example....?


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

The wood piece you have now.. wrap that in charcoal or dark graphite.

Then make a ring to go around that .......say .750" thick with a bevel on it. 
Paint that blue.

No tan. That's for sure.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

It's beautiful...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Id love to take my Ridgeline down to Sonus and have Ray give me a hand with my design and finish work on the amp rack and sub box.. Honestly I wonder if that could be worked out..

Finish ideas for your box are floating around in my head this morning Jeremy. Ill text you-


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

Ray and Micha would do things to your Ridgeline.... oh my....

Looking forward to your thoughts. ..


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok you two lol, get a room. ........


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

SQ_TSX said:


> Here's the enclosure inside the trunk with the cover panel in place.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think wrapping in vinyl and carrying that same vinyl over to the amp rack would be sweet. Amps being mounted on a piece of lexan with leds in center of lexan so it's edge lit would be nice....having a little silver trim thrown in for good measure (thin mdf primed and painted silver)


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

3m vehicle wrap is another cheap way to get color.
and it's quick and sleezy


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing work and craftsmanship!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you sir.... Robert at Cherryman Customs does a very nice job. 

http://www.cherrymancustoms.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

A few new powerhouses showed up today....







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I'll be opening them up tonight... much more important things taking place today....


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

There is nothing more important than opening those up....... unless its putting them in a box and shipping them to me!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> A few new powerhouses showed up today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brings back some good memories  

Can't wait to hear your impressions when you open them up to see if you are as excited as I was when I saw a Prestigio for the first time (english?) 

Kelvin


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

LOL 
Family is sir. ... I'll crack them open soon enough


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

SQ_TSX said:


> A few new powerhouses showed up today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things just got SERIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

WHAT'S IN THE BOX..?...?...?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

What's in the box you ask.....







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

So super jealous right now


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

So.... what's your thoughts on arranging these Sinfoni La Prima ?








[/URL][/IMG]

Or








[/URL][/IMG]

Or








[/URL][/IMG]

Or








[/URL][/IMG]

Or... another idea of your own. ..

Give me your thoughts....


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought you were using 3 amps.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Great.. Now my screens all messy! Thanks Jeremy..haha

Gorgeous works of art right there sir!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

I am.... I'll be adding a Sinfoni Grave


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

this is looking really nice..


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

Please guys give me your thoughts on placement of the amplifiers


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

The last pic does I for me. Lines those beauties up clean for viewing. When you buy an amplifier of that level...you want it to be seen as the designer intended...head on. It's jus my humble opinion. You could mount it upside down and it would be stunning.


----------



## Brettilly (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the first option. Great symmetry


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

You have to give those amps justice by placing them in the 4th pic.. meant to be seen imho


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

They would look better in my ride but oh well.Hard to say without the 3rd amp present.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

The Sinfoni Grave should be arriving the first of next week... then all the pieces will be in-hand and ready...

Plan to work on creating a template for the tweeter mounts and playing around with the amplifier arrangement this weekend...


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the first layout with the heat sinks back to back. Symmetrical and the reflection in the plexi looks awesome. But where do you put the third amp?


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you keeping the spare tire and tools?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

If I use the first layout... the third amplifier will go at either the top, right in front of the subwoofer enclosure OR at the bottom, near the rear tail lights....


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

No to the spare tire and tools...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

well pants change is now due. Thanks


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

If your planning on removing the spare anyway I would slide these two amps back and put the grave right in front of the sub box. Then build a false floor over the spare well to mount the La Prima's to and have all of your distribution, processor etc in the spare well. You could even have each of the La Primas on hinged panels kind of French door style to be able to access the spare tire well.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ that if Grave lived in between the two? It would be symmetrical I think.. Might take away from the two heatsinks up against each other.

Maybe picture 3 with Grave in between


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

easiest but not necessarily the prettiest would be the 2 on the bottom ass to ass and then have the grave on top with the helix dsp in the front on top in the center. 

But then it would be hiding entirely too much of the pretty amps.

could just keep the 2 on display and hide the other amp/dsp?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

oooorrrr do the pretty ones in the rear wells. One left one right and have the grave in the center with the helix dsp. Would be able to keep spare tire then?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

I thought about that also... but I drive this car everyday... need to be able to use the trunk...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

How much room is available on the bottom of the rear deck? Could any of them fit there?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Those heat sinks look sorta tall, I was gonna suggest the grave and dsp at very bottom and the two amps angled up (think of a tee pee) but I don't know room wise what you would end up with and still have most of the trunk surface flat. Guess depends on the grave amp and it's thickness and the spare tire area. Could do a stack to the side of trunk area and keep spare. Pop panel see amp stack. Loose a little bit of space but keep most and spare tire as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

Kevin, yes the amplifiers are 3.4" tall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

Believe I'm leaning toward arrangement #1:










That looks to be the cleanest layout and will offer the best opportunity to do something a bit custom...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Yup! I agree

You dont have to show everything.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Haven't been wanting to hear a car in a long time. I hope you go to Finals we can exchange demos.. 

Install is looking fantastic man!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks sir !

I doubt I will be competing at Finals but will definitely attend since it's in my backyard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2015)

Southsyde : PM coming your way


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2015)

Been playing around today ...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Looking good. Looks like you'll still get a good amount of trunk usage for everyday use.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes sir... still quite a bit... once everything is solidly mounted... the subwoofer enclosure can go closer to the rear seats. ..so even more room.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Love it Jeremy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks but just playing around with placement. This is actually the amp rack I built for the 60.1s. ... really won't work for the new amps


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I dig it. 
check out 80" Wide Superflex Ozite Automotive Carpet

you can find a better match to the OEM carpet


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks Mic !

Yeah the carpet doesn't match very well. But like I said, just playing around with the old amp rack. 

I have some ideas for the final rack. I see layers in the future....


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

SQ_TSX said:


> Been playing around today ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so nice and clean


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

That is turning out very nice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks guys.... it's going ti get better.


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

don't hide the amps please. For a flush mount, wouldn't it be better to have the full top surface revealing? Looking forward to more updates...


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

I wonder how much those two beauties set you back and how are they comparing to Brax


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2015)

Bilalicious:
The amp rack plan I have is two fold. First, it should provide a suitable way to showcase the Sinfoni amplifiers. Second, it should have the ability to be covered up and protected as this is my daily driver and I use the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2015)

Justintime:
They aren't cheap... but I do believe they are worth every penny. They are an investment, just like a Brax... 

Amplifiers are very much personal choice.... I always go back to Sinfoni....always...


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

Your install is becoming more and more impressive. I am running Dyn 110, 430 and 650, 2 12" JL W6, but considering the Dyn 1200. I am currently using McIntosh MCC406 and MC430 or 431. If I recall correctly, you probably had Brax before. I am debating between these Sinfoni amps or the Brax MX4. I know Emilios and he highly recommends these Sinfoni amps. Would love to hear your impression.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks sir...!
I'm taking my time to hopefully come up with a good system plan...

Those Dynaudio Esotar are fantastic. I'm very fond of both amplifiers but for very different reasons. I've sent you a PM for discussion.

In short, I ALWAYS come back to Sinfoni...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Justintime said:


> Your install is becoming more and more impressive. I am running Dyn 110, 430 and 650, 2 12" JL W6, but considering the Dyn 1200. I am currently using McIntosh MCC406 and MC430 or 431. If I recall correctly, you probably had Brax before. I am debating between these Sinfoni amps or the Brax MX4. I know Emilios and he highly recommends these Sinfoni amps. Would love to hear your impression.




I have had the Brax and as Jeremy has to will tell you the Sinfoni are a different level completely. Esp with the Dyn Esotar drivers, I have expierience running the Sinfoni amps. It is worth your time to try, Emilios will not steer you wrong. My .02


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeremy you are killing me with all that gear!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

Guys an update is coming very soon. I'm ironing out some details ti get the install completed. 

I've been so busy at work and taking care of an ailing parent... just no time to even think about working on my car...

But hopefully some progress will be made soon as well as some big news next week...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Yawar538 said:


> Jeremy you are killing me with all that gear!


Killing me softly... With his gearr....

Sha la la la, la la la, oo oo, la la


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you coming to the Vinny tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2015)

Erin
I'm sure going to try... it was all in the plans until last week... our church is starting VBS on Monday and I've been volunteered to help set it up....

Still hope to make it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

Guys... some very exciting news coming by the end of this week.... in the process of finalizing some things....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Saweeeeet! Im excited for you Jeremy. Lets see it, pics asap!!!


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Was nice to meet you today sir.
Hope we answered any questions you had, sorry I had to cut out so soon but had a deadline in the bay to wrap up today. Please let us know if you have any more questions at all.

-Ray


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome.. Went and met some celebrities I see Jeremy. 

I wish I was close enuf to stop in Sonus


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I have had the Brax and as Jeremy has to will tell you the Sinfoni are a different level completely. Esp with the Dyn Esotar drivers, I have expierience running the Sinfoni amps. It is worth your time to try, Emilios will not steer you wrong. My .02


Emilios is the MAN! He hasn't steered me wrong and you can pretty much take his word to the bank. Sinfoni is truly a work of audio art.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Sinfoni is impressive. I'm trying to figure out when I can go back to Custom Car Stereo here in Houston to listen to them some more. I get the feeling they'll be tired of me before I even make my purchase. Awesome stuff.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ we can only hope they are playing them alot for folks.. Once they are broken in they will sound even better. Good luck with your choice, im sure you will make the right one.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I told my wife how awesome these speakers were & the price. But I also told her how I'm considering going to the next level up, the Maestosos. She understood my dilemma & told me to take my time to make a decision. She just wants my HK system to be put in her car whenever I do swap out. But I don't think I could go wrong either way. I'm the type of person that if I buy the Eroico set I'll be worried about how much better it could've been with the Maestoso set. Lol. 1st world problems. SMH


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

darkgable79 said:


> I told my wife how awesome these speakers were & the price. But I also told her how I'm considering going to the next level up, the Maestosos. She understood my dilemma & told me to take my time to make a decision. She just wants my HK system to be put in her car whenever I do swap out. But I don't think I could go wrong either way. I'm the type of person that if I buy the Eroico set I'll be worried about how much better it could've been with the Maestoso set. Lol. 1st world problems. SMH




That is a darn fine woman you have there sir.. And choices like these are true struggles for guys like us.. Go big or go home right.. Imagine the sleepless nights, my goodness.

What is the list price for Eroico set


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I believe it was around $1200.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

A little package arrived today from Emilios... 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

More to follow. ...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

More pics.....more pics!!!!!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

NOW were talkin!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

Hope they will fit....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

those, you make room for. What ever they need.

Congratulations Jeremy. Super jealous over here.. Sometime soon an update of my own to return the feeling


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

Sweet package!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes sir, very well aware of your upcoming "upgrade"...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes sir... very sweet


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Paint


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> A little package arrived today from Emilios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

Going to try and do some testing this afternoon ...

Sinfoni Grandisio goodness !








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Humm.... this looks like an interesting spot....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW!! Those are beautiful, i can't stop staring.
I thought you were doing the maestroso?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking nice.
Sample locations for tweeters and I'll think it'll be time well spent.
Don't get too warm out, very humid day in forecast .


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

Still have the Maestoso. .. but the opportunity to go full out Dream system was too much to pass on... going to try out some different things today... locations and angles... also need to pull my doors apart to see about getting these big midbasses in there....

If by chance the Grandisio don't fit... the Maestoso will be my speaker set of choice... or as Sinfoni says... my Musical Instruments of choice...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes sir... going to be a very Hot Middle TN day....! Plan to start testing after church... right at the warmest portion of the day.... Yeah


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow...Almost too pretty to hide all that craftsmanship. Can't wait till you git r dun!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*BOO YA SAY SOMTHIN!!!*










All kind of sexy right there sir :bowdown:


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

How big are the tweeters compared to the Tbe? 

Kelvin


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

Tweeters or midranges?


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

Excuse my ignorance but, isn't the Grandioso's cone gold colored? Saw something on the Sinfoni facebook page...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Bilalicious said:


> Excuse my ignorance but, isn't the Grandioso's cone gold colored? Saw something on the Sinfoni facebook page...


this? i think the picture refers to something coming soon...it says Opus under it

https://www.facebook.com/Sinfoni.Qu...0.1437319464./643513555783550/?type=1&theater


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

The new Grandioso Opus are copper colored... they will replace this version...


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

so this is the best available, then?

according to at least one diyma member the second hand story is these are on another level above the Maestoso, and at the peak of the Sinfoni product pyramid.

what about these speakers makes them worth so much money, and what about them makes them sound better than ScanSpeak or SEAS, or even Audio Technology?

and it appears in every high end speaker company that the billet machined, frames are always bolted together, why is that?


wouldn't having a bunch of potential weak points, or out of torque warping, make less sense than a fully combined basket/motor structure?


I see a possibility to relax and re-torque until the speaker is aligned in the tightest gap known to man, but can it keep itself that way through the car's humidity changes, temperature changes? Is the tightest gap why they do that?


and, are these capable of delivering micro detail like Lowthers? If so, why can they do it, and other high end brands still have a "veil" over them?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> The new Grandioso Opus are copper colored... they will replace this version...


Did someone say " Copper "


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

Cajunner:
I've used both SEAS and Scans over the years and had great success with them... Scan remains one of my favorite speaker brands. 

As to the modular basket design....Sinfoni used software to model and design a basket to minimize resonance...the basket is very unique in how and where it is bolted together to achieve this. 

I also know that EVERY Sinfoni product I've personally used over the years has been wonderful and never disappointed me... ever... 

So I'm confident that when Sinfoni says it's their best effort... I KNOW it will be very special...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes copper coated cone on the new Grandioso Opus


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

Conducting a little listening session in the TN humidity....


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

Well I've spent about three hours getting intimate with the Sinfoni Grandisio speakers. ... boys I must say...Sinfoni has yet to let me down...

The Maestoso set has been my hands down favorite speaker set to date... Truly a Reference for others to be judged... my Reference speakers just met their match. ...

Truly one of the most enjoyable afternoons I've had in a while...

More detailed thoughts are coming soon in a dedicated Reviews post....


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I have no words. Those speakers look ridiculously unreal. That tweeter is a beast. Dream system is an accurate statement on this one.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> More detailed thoughts are coming *tonight* in a dedicated Reviews post....


fixed


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

Funny miniSQ. ... 
I'll be conducting focused listening sessions this week.... should be able to post my thoughts and findings this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2015)

Well forum members it's been a while since I've provided any real updates to the install... Due to Family obligations and being VERY busy at work... I simply haven't had the opportunity do any real work to the Acura... LOTS of planning and AQUIRING to finalize the system... The Grandioso speakers are going to be a permanent fixture in the system... As some of you might know... I've been conducting focused listening sessions with the Grandioso speakers in a controlled environment... My detailed report will be posted soon...

However, back to the Acura system... I stated earlier that I had some BIG news... 

The first is the Grandioso addition... !

The second is that the little Acura will be taking a two week trip to Sonus Car Audio in Clarksville, TN. I met with Micah and Ray a few weeks ago, explained what my goals and requirements are... we sat down for about 1.5 hours and formulated a plan... Guys, I'm VERY excited about this... the spectacular quality of work that Sonus puts into each install is simply staggering.

http://www.sonuscaraudio.com/

https://m.facebook.com/SonusEvolution?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/SonusEvolution

For those who might not be familiar with Sonus... here's some photos of their showroom and shop...

Outside as I drove up:







[/URL][/IMG]

Couple of showroom shots:







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Photo of the amazing MB:







[/URL][/IMG]

The shop - You know where the magic happens...







[/URL][/IMG]

Of course they are a Sinfoni dealer... I few items that caught my eye:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

I must say... meeting with Micah and Ray was a joy. They were very knowledgeable and professional - looking very forward to entrusting them with my car for it's transformation....!

In an effort to chronicle the Acura's system... I'll continue to post updates as they occur in this thread. Once the Sonus team takes possession of the car in October, I'm going to try and post ONGOING and hopefully daily updates AS THEY OCCUR.... 

In short, I not only want to showcase the evolution of the Acura TSX from start to completion... but also let the DIYMA community experience what it's like to have a TOP SHELF shop perform work like this... 

In essence, let's pull the curtain back a bit so YOU will know and recognize just what a shop is like that is at the top of it's game...

A bit later, I'll post up an outline of our plans for the Acura TSX so we can all see the concept and then compare the results...

Till next time... 

Best wishes


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Wheres the "like" button?


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Awesome looking shop. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That shop is cleaner then most homes that I know of.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I cant wait to see this. Somethings are definitely worth the trip or distance. Enjoy the process!!!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> That shop is cleaner then most homes that I know of.


i know right? Iam trying to decide what floors to put in my kitchen, and i showed my wife the bamboo they they used in the shop. :laugh:


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Already have ideas stirring Jeremy.

Look forward to working on your ride in Oct sir.

Thanks for all the kind words too, we try.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice sir.... so looking forward to collaborating on this...


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

We have to wait until October?

I understand it's painful, My speaker maker just told be my new ZR-f1 midranges wont be ready until the end of September, 
the Anodizer screwed up the black, and all of the European mfg's take the whole summer off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes sir... looks that way... can't be without the car that long until October. Going out of town for a week... leaving the Acura with Sonus while I'm gone.

Would love to do it in stages... but kinda tough on the Sonus team ti do that.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic choice Jeremy! I may soon be in a similar boat as you.. I can not wait for all of this to come to fruition, once both of our cars are done we have to meet up..


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes sir... just barely missed each other earlier this year....


----------



## CheЯRyMan (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nice build log, this is the first time Ive seen it you are truly putting your soul into this setup Kudos again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you Robert !


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

The listening sessions are complete and I'm putting the finishing touches on the written review... 

I hope to post the completed review this week.

Clif Notes: 
Grandioso is defined as a musical term indicating that the piece should be played in a grand and noble style.... MISSION ACCOMPLISHED !!

Here's a photo showing the amazing midbass basket construction... Simply wonderful fit and finish.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

OK guys... I've finally posted the Grandioso review in it's own thread.

No joke, this has been one of the more difficult reviews for me to write... The experience has been one that evokes emotion in a way only music can influence.... truly a primal response...

I'll also be starting a completely separate Installation Thread once the TSX is delivered to Sonus Car Audio in early October... I must say, I'm getting like a kid at Christmas.... !


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, now I got another reason to go up to clarksville.. Been meaning to go up there, just haven't had a chance..


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

AccordUno:
Please do.... Micah, Ray and the Sonus guys are great to work with. ..


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah I need to go visit. meant to go when Nick was still there.. I saw the CC at a Euro car event, didn't get to hear it.. Then the Benz came around. I'm strictly DIY at the moment. But definitely looking at their products and classes..


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Their classes are spectacular, hope to take one myself in the future.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

Getting close to install time.... 5 days and counting. ...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Very happy to see it is about to be ON in the TSX!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Man, you and me both !!!

I'm so fortunate to have such a talented group of guys, Sonus, so close to entrust the little Acura to...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sonus+this amazing equipment will be so epic, I'm not sure there is a word for it?

But in all seriousness, gear of this caliber and the guys of Sonus should be a pretty insane install. I am very eager to see the install completed. Probably not nearly as much as the guy paying for it all though


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Sonus+this amazing equipment will be so epic, I'm not sure there is a word for it?
> 
> But in all seriousness, gear of this caliber and the guys of Sonus should be a pretty insane install. I am very eager to see the install completed. Probably not nearly as much as the guy paying for it all though


Yes sir... I'm a bit like a kid at Christmas...

They have a completely free artistic license on the Acura... my only requirements:

When cover panels are in place... a very close to OEM look is needed. Completely hidden and protected...
When the cover panels are removed... Showcase the amplifiers and speakers...

From our last conversation... 
We plan to install a the tweeters in a dash span panel... placing them at the most extreme end of the dash, on-axis.
The midbass' will be in the OEM door locations. The bottom of the doors will need to be rebuilt to house the rather massive CF165W midbass'.
The amplifiers and processor will be in the spare tire well...
The subwoofers... originally were planned for directly behind the seat... but they are going to build an entirely new enclosure... so... who knows what they will come up with...

I'm providing them a camera to detail the stages of the build to post here on DIYMA...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

W
O
W
I am in awe here and am glad to see your getting so close build wise.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you breaking in the speakers prior to install?


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I can't wait to see this. I'll probably steal most of these ideas for my install next year. Lol. I definitely need everything to be stealth & look like OEM. Just don't want it to sound like OEM anymore. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

The speakers are all broken in.... over 200 hours on them.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

200 hours pssshhh, that's considered foreplay lol. No really they should be primed and ready to exhale by now, good deal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

Well guys... it's began....

Officially in the VERY capable hands of Sonus Car Audio....


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrinflip: :biggrinflip: :biggrinflip: :biggrinflip: :biggrinflip:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the play by play...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

Me too....


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

exciting....can't wait


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Awesome. You're running the Sinfoni sub as well right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes sir... two (2) 10"


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Hehehehehehee......  I am wrapping up a gti install at the moment. Spent a few minutes fondling ......errrrr checking out your gear. Will be moving into full speed mode on saturday. 
Pics everytime any of us look at the car. 

We are going full tilt buddy. Can't wait..


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Ray... 
Looking forward to each one of those updates...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Sonusray said:


> Hehehehehehee...... I am wrapping up a gti install at the moment. Spent a few minutes fondling ......errrrr checking out your gear. Will be moving into full speed mode on saturday.
> Pics everytime any of us look at the car.
> 
> We are going full tilt buddy. Can't wait..


You will ruin his vacation... He will be checking his phone every 5 min! 

J/k realllly looking forward to the build!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh damn, lets get it on!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ exactly!!


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Sonusray said:


> Hehehehehehee...... I am wrapping up a gti install at the moment. Spent a few minutes fondling ......errrrr checking out your gear. Will be moving into full speed mode on saturday.
> Pics everytime any of us look at the car.
> 
> We are going full tilt buddy. Can't wait..


Are you just installing or installing and tuning?


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm going to tune the car because I would just be silly if I didn't listen to it. 
If my clients choose to retune afterwards with their own gear then I wish them all the luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you for posting Ray. ... Truly looking forward to this sir...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Sonusray said:


> I'm going to tune the car because I would just be silly if I didn't listen to it.
> If my clients choose to retune afterwards with their own gear then I wish them all the luck.


I agree, would be a shame to not take up the opportunity of tuning 5G speakers. Curious about details on this end of the install, how it shapes up, and the final outcome. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

Well guys I'll not be posting to this thread any longer...

The install will be VERY different than what was originally purposed.... so a new Build Log will be started to document the progress of the Sonus team... 

Thanks so much for following this thread... Looking forward to the new thread...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I seriously can't wait to see/hear this build.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> Well guys I'll not be posting to this thread any longer...
> 
> The install will be VERY different than what was originally purposed.... so a new Build Log will be started to document the progress of the Sonus team...
> 
> Thanks so much for following this thread... Looking forward to the new thread...


Please be sure to post a link to the new thread in here!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

rton20s said:


> Please be sure to post a link to the new thread in here!


Link here sir...http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/224257-sonus-car-audio-sinfoni-%7C-quartorigio-2006-acura-tsx-system.html#post3003641


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm on it


----------



## mkars1 (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW can't wait to see more!


----------

